# Topics > Smart home > Smart home apps >  MATRIX, smart home app ecosystem, AdMobilize LLC, Miami Beach, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AdMobilize LLC

"MATRIX - The World’s First Smart Home App Ecosystem" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 5, 2015

----------

